# Basic Connection Question.....



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Today when I was running some sweeps using REW, without thinking I unplugged the RCA plug from the auxilary input on my Denon without first powering the amp down. I did have the AVR volume set at min, and no test tone was running at the time. I really doubt that any harm was done, but I have always heard that you should power down before messing with any connections, otherwise I risk frying something. Also, I am told that I dodged a bullet when, several years ago, I did the same thing with a joystick on my computer (not USB). I was troubleshooting the stick when I unplugged and plugged it back in to the joystick port several times while the computer was still on. Exactly what is the danger with line level RCA connections, and am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The danger is a noise spike that can damage the speakers. Since the voluime was down, you're fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Wayne, could such a spike also damage the amp itself? I also had changed input sources on the AVR to one other than the aux (where I was testing). At least I had the foresight to turn the volume down completely... Thanks!


----------

